# Drivers being robbed in Chicago?



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Interesting story. They're not saying if this is an Uber, Lyft or jitney service...

http://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/7/71/659340/police-robbers-ordering-car-service-robbing-drivers


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Unless they're using stolen credit cards and such, most likely calling a cab. It's happened a few times here in Cedar Rapids. That's why I don't pick up in bad neighborhoods after hours. Especially in the warm weather seasons.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Chicago almost sounds as bad as Camden, NJ.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Everyone knows uber drivers have no cash on them or in their bank accounts.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

limepro said:


> Everyone knows uber drivers have no cash on them or in their bank accounts.


I'm pretty sure I was pinged to get robbed. I canceled and high tailed it our of there before.


----------



## pushye (Jul 14, 2015)

This is what ccl is for.. bang bang..


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You could never get hurt driving for Uber. Uber has your back with their 1$ safe rider fee. This is preposterous.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Unless they're using stolen credit cards and such, most likely calling a cab. It's happened a few times here in Cedar Rapids. That's why I don't pick up in bad neighborhoods after hours. Especially in the warm weather seasons.


It's funny how Uber uses taxi's not picking up in certain areas as a platform to bash taxi service. In all reality, if it's a rough neighborhood, no one in their right mind, no matter what service they are driving for, is going to go over there.


----------

